# Improving sperm quality



## Jennie E (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All,

My names Roy and I am posting this via my wife's login as I wanted to share what worked for me. We have been trying for  just over 2 yrs and during that time we have had all the tests possible. My wife is healthy and fully functioning but I have suffered with a low sperm count and poor motility which has improved considerably after taking the following steps. 

Start results:
2 days Abstinence
Appearance - normal
Vol 3ml
Ph 8.5
Motility - 4%rapid progressive
21% non progressive
75% immotile
Count - 8.3m per ml
Morphology 2.8% normal forms

After discussing the above with the doctor it was soon established that these results weren't ideal and the obvious was mentioned about lifestyle I.e. drinking, exercise e.t.c. I don't smoke and have always exercised (cycled) but do like a drink, even so I cut this right down during the week and enjoyed a full bottle of red wine on every Friday, Saturday and Sunday (sometimes with a bottle of beer as well),cut caffeine to 1 cup of coffee every sat and sun morning and drink green tea during the week as this is an anti oxidant.

Various research on the net all suggested that I should stop cycling (which i love and was the hardedest part) with immediate effect which seemed to make sense as cycling can cause a lot of heat and trauma to that area, so I did quit and started to run more to keep fit. 

My diet has always been pretty good I.e. veg, protein, fish, meat and the occasional McDonald's so I didn't have to change to much there. I also switched to cool showers and have a fan on constantly under my desk aiming at the vital area to ensure a constant flow of cool air.

The infertility network uk was also a good website for more info on supplements e.t.c. And what to take and do.

After extensive research on line via various websites and liaising with the helpful staff at holland and Barrett I settled on the following concoction of vitamins and minerals daily:

1 x 25mg of max strength zinc
2 x vit c-1000mg
2 x 60 mg ginkgo Bilbao
1 x mega multi vit
3 x 1000mg omega 3 fish oil
2 x vit d3 10 ug
1 x e-400i.u.
1 x l-carnitine 500mg
1 x l-arginine 500 mg
1 x selenium with zinc
1 x well an conception

I also have acupuncture once a week as well as a daily Chinese tincture and pills from Dr and Herb.
Also have a hand full of pumpkin and sunflower seeds with my breakfast every morning.
My most recent tests show the following:

3 days of abstinence
Vol 4.9
Ph 8
Motility - 40% rapid progressive
13% slow or sluggish
3% non progressive
44% - immotile
Count - 8m per ML
Morphology 2% normal forms

Just started first course of ICSI and my wife starts herr Stims this evening.


----------



## kleine_sau (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Roy, 

just a brief thank you for your interesting post and an additional snippet of information for others reading.  We have just begun the process of researching IVF after naturally trying and failing to conceive for some time and receiving a less than positive result from my sperm analysis.  I have a similar result reading (75% immotile, 2% Normal Forms, pH 8, 9.5 per ml) and feel really uplifted that improvement can occur, although morphology is a concern.  Have you any other information on your morphology readings and their change?

As another option, I have purchased a fertility product available called Pofertil, which contains the antioxidants and minerals.  Not sure if it's a more cost effective option than three months of Holland and Barrett's, and there are one or two components 'missing', but that's nothing a bowl of fruit can't resolve.  

The two tablets per day (for three months) contain the following:
L-Carnitine 440 mg
L-Arginine 250 mg
Coenzyme Q10
Vitamin E 120 mg
Zinc 40 mg
Folic Acid 800 mcg
Glutathione 80 mg
Selenium 60 mcg

And cost me 88 euro (I live in Germany - cheaper than the UK).

There are of course other products available...

Best of luck to you, 
Paul


----------



## Jennie E (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Paul,

The average in the uk for morphology seems to be between 2-6%, however averages can differ from country to country, however if you increase volume and motility but the morphology pecentile stays the same then at the very least you will still have increased the volume of sperm with normal morphology.

Best of luck.

Roy


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Roy,


My wife takes a supplement called pycenogonal (I think that's how you spell it). She says it's actually mainly recommended for sperm issues as it's a brilliant antioxidant. I think you may want to google it.


Good luck to you both.


Haribo


----------



## Jennie E (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks or the info. Off for egg collection today so hopefully there will be no need.


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi,

Am guessing I am too late to help on this cycle but doxycycline has had a massive effect on my DH sperm ... I have seen it improve sperm in all that take it.  No idea why but it is used routinely with my Greek clinic ... Have a look at serum threads

Good luck

Fee
Xx


----------



## Jennie E (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks fee


----------



## SachaM (Apr 24, 2012)

Hoping its not too late to post...

We were told to try the DHA PURE which is purchase from Holland and Barrett on top of Pycenogonal. It is also supposed to help he support of early embreyo's!

Best of luck to you all!

S x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

My husband took wellman conception and whey to go protein and his count went from 16mil to 64mil in 8 months.  His morphology and motility etc all improved too.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jennie E (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, all this info with surly help others.  My DH started this post but is away this week with work. We had ET on 25 th April so on the 2 ww which is killing me. 

Good luck everyone 

Jennie x


----------

